# Singapore wants self-driving cars to help its aging society



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Startups from around the world are coming to the purpose-built track that recreates an urban environment over 5 acres at Singapore's Nanyang Technological University. The roads look like any other in the city, with stop lights, crosswalks and traffic signs. There's even a rain simulator.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/25/tech/self-driving-cars-singapore/index.html
For the past two years, consulting firm KPMG has ranked Singapore as the second best prepared country for autonomous vehicles after the Netherlands. KPMG's Autonomous Vehicles Readiness Index takes into account technological advancements, government policies, consumer interest and other factors.

https://www.economist.com/business/...ould-be-ideal-customers-for-self-driving-cars
https://thehustle.co/florida-retirement-home-self-driving-cars/
https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa
https://www.zerchoo.com/news/singapore-wants-self-driving-cars-to-help-its-aging-society/


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/automated-cars-dont-hold-your-breath-waiting.312844/


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

5 pro articles
V.
1 non-article from unobjective “uber” Driver, against

?Unless u live in Car Culture California Dreamin’ ?
that’s an Affirmative Win on 7 continents


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> 5 pro articles
> V.
> 1 non-article from unobjective "uber" Driver, against
> 
> ...


Waymo know a little more about where the technology is at than pretty much anyone else.
1 article that has credibility vs 4 that don't.
Reality vs delusional hype.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> Waymo know a little more about where the technology is at than pretty much anyone else.
> 1 article that has credibility vs 4 that don't.
> Reality vs delusional hype.


You're vision is faulty and unobjective ? Crocodile @everythingsuber,
my South Aussie Mate.

Any menial Low Skill laborer who is destined to be replaced by a robot can not qualify themselves as objective when commenting on the Very technology that makes them obsolete in society.

Reminds me of the auto assembly line workers who exclaimed "robots could NEVER do their job". 
Dozens of low skill labor have been, and will be, replaced by tech.
In EVERY industry the replaced workers echoed the exact SAME arguments as uber drivers_: "A robot could never do my job"_

Let's go to the Big Chart:










https://www.forbes.com/sites/niallm...ous-car-development-infographic/#1e95e68626ba


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Waymo know a little more about where the technology is at than pretty much anyone else.
> 1 article that has credibility vs 4 that don't.
> Reality vs delusional hype.


I think SDCs might eventually work in authoritarian countries like China and Singapore because they can simply TELL their citizens they're going to take the robot cars.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I think SDCs might eventually work in authoritarian countries like China and Singapore because they can simply TELL their citizens they're going to take the robot cars.


They have to work is the thing. 
Waymo know what they are talking about if you can get around the hype and spin that clueless tech journalists put out there.

You cant have cars that need drivers to make a correction every 20 miles or every 20,000 miles or 50,000 miles. There would be absolute carnage on the roads.

I'd be pretty sure Waymo isn't expecting or hoping the technology will improve more than a few percentage points every year and are just hoping it doesn't plateau and this is as good as it gets.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I think SDCs might eventually work in authoritarian countries like China and Singapore because they can simply TELL their citizens they're going to take the robot cars.


.........LOL? said the uber driver‼
I understand ur pain, denial & unobjective responses manifesting from 
your limited future employment options.

There are federally sponsored programs to retrain low skill workers.

Uber on‼
?While u still can ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> They have to work is the thing.
> Waymo know what they are talking about if you can get around the hype and spin that clueless tech journalists put out there.
> 
> You cant have cars that need drivers to make a correction every 20 miles or every 20,000 miles or 50,000 miles. There would be absolute carnage on the roads.
> ...


Singapore seems to have a better chance of making it work because they have the power to force dedicated lanes for SDCs. Human drivers are the wild card in the equation which is why the US may never reach the point where SDCs dominate.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Back in 1912 folks claimed the traffic signal was futile in America!
The only thing new is history not read.

An electric traffic light was developed in 1912 by Lester Wire, a policeman in Salt Lake City, Utah, who also used red-green lights. On 5 August 1914, the American Traffic Signal Company installed a traffic signal system on the corner of East 105th Streetand Euclid Avenue in Cleveland, Ohio.

*Designate SDC lanes Only. Human driver enters: $500 fine, second offense: $1000 fine all determined & documented by camera ? monitors 
?That should curtail the Wild West mentality fast *?
?Problem solved ?​Reminder: the only thing ???NEW is history NOT Read ???
Brains with real credentials in city planning and societal behavior are good at their jobs.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> Back in 1912 folks claimed the traffic signal was futile in America!
> The only thing new is history not read.
> 
> An electric traffic light was developed in 1912 by Lester Wire, a policeman in Salt Lake City, Utah, who also used red-green lights. On 5 August 1914, the American Traffic Signal Company installed a traffic signal system on the corner of East 105th Streetand Euclid Avenue in Cleveland, Ohio.
> ...


What's wrong? No cartoons to back up your claims today?


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

goneubering said:


> What's wrong? No cartoons to back up your claims today?


Documented History
Claim?
Sad uber driver

Back in 1912 folks claimed the traffic signal was futile in America!
The only thing new is history not read.

An electric traffic light was developed in 1912 by Lester Wire, a policeman in Salt Lake City, Utah, who also used red-green lights. On 5 August 1914, the American Traffic Signal Company installed a traffic signal system on the corner of East 105th Streetand Euclid Avenue in Cleveland, Ohio.

Designate SDC lanes Only. Human driver enters: $500 fine, second offense: $1000 fine all determined & documented by camera ? monitors
?That should curtail the Wild West mentality fast ?
?Problem solved ?
Reminder: the only thing ???NEW is history NOT Read ???
Brains with real credentials in city planning and societal behavior are good at their jobs.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> Documented History
> Claim?
> Sad uber driver
> 
> ...


Nice try Tomato. You conveniently left out what the CEO of Waymo said.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/samabu...e-will-be-longer-than-you-think/#35ef5ba3d7da


----------

